# The Portuguese: A Modern History



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't know if I am allowed to do this on this site but I recommend the above book by Barry Hatton, a British journalist who has lived and worked in Portugal for more than 20 years. It is a fascinating read and gives lots of insights into all those things we find endearing and exasperating about the Portuguese. Available from Amazon and on Kindle.
I hope this is not deemed advertising, rather a useful recommendation.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I've spent an hour or so trying to buy the Kindle version from Amazon.co.uk, es, de, it etc & none will sell to a buyer in Portugal........ which (bearing in mind it's a download) is a royal PITA!


----------



## genialgeorge (Apr 25, 2013)

Yes I had the same problem. Eventually got a new one on Ebay, but now Ifind I can't get the Amazon books for it. Total waste of money! Reason for this is peculiar.
genial george Algarve


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

travelling-man said:


> I've spent an hour or so trying to buy the Kindle version from Amazon.co.uk, es, de, it etc & none will sell to a buyer in Portugal........ which (bearing in mind it's a download) is a royal PITA!


Your Kindle account (*not* your Amazon account) needs to be registered to a UK address, you can then buy and download with no problem, if your Kindle is registered to a Portuguese address you have to buy from Amazon USA but they don't have all Kindle books copyright and all that.

It is on Amazon USA http://www.amazon.com/The-Portuguese-A-Modern-History/dp/1566568447 sorry thats the paperback but it is availble on Kindle at $11.99


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

George

Do you mean you bought the Kindle on ebay but now can't get ebooks for it?

CM,

Thanks very much. I'll give that a go.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Genialgeorge you must have a* Kindle personal account* to purchase Kindle books from Amazon to buy and download from Amazon UK, payment is by your standard Amazon a/c. 

The Kindle personal a/c must be registered to a UK address, you can also have more than 1 Kindle registered to that a/c so all registered Kindles can access books for that a/c.

You can download books from other resources but you need something like Calibre a library program to store, possibly change format from epub etc to mobi to upload onto your Kindle calibre - E-book management

Whether you can register a Kindle bought from someone else to your Kindle a/c really not sure but I would think it first would reguire de-registering from the a/c it's on

Buying a Kindle in Portugal from Amazon UK is like books not possible you can buy and have sent to a UK address and they bring out or forward, but buying direct from here you'll be directed to Amazon USA to purchase either way the Kindle is initially registered to Kindle USA and you need to change address to a UK as already said.

All this palaver is due to copyright law so until Portugal is included no option


----------

